# Australian Teak (Crow's Ash)



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Folks...here are some pics of 'Flindersia Australis',that i milled today,from a log that i salvaged last year...it was planted in the early 1920's,making it around 90 years of age...it was struck by lightning and died fairly suddenly....has a new life now though :thumbsup:...commonly known as Crow's Ash/Australian Teak...it grows in the eastern states of Australia (Queensland and New South Wales),generally in and around rainforest...Go the suburban salvage...:thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:....will post more pics...the grain is as intense as i have seen anywhere...very hard on the saw though:furious:..Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's a few more pics....:smile:


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beauty!:thumbsup:

Ya'll got some pretty wood down there, too bad it grows upside-down...:laughing:

p


----------

